# mount problem



## threaderslash (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi folks!

I have my WD USB external HD pocket drive:

```
$ ls /dev/da0s*
/dev/da0s1
```

When I try to mount, it gives the error:


```
$ mount -t msdosfs -o -m=644,-M=755 /dev/da0s1 /mnt/ester
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0s1: Disk too big, try '-o large' mount option: Invalid argument
$ mount -t msdosfs -o large -m=644,-M=755 /dev/da0s1 /mnt/ester
mount: illegal option -- m
```

Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2013)

Lose the comma between options -m and -M.


----------



## threaderslash (Apr 5, 2013)

Here it is -- taking the comma didn't work yet:


```
$ mount -t msdosfs -o -m=644 -M=755 /dev/da0s1 /mnt/ester
mount: illegal option -- M
usage: mount [-adflpruvw] [-F fstab] [-o options] [-t ufs | external_type]
       mount [-dfpruvw] special | node
       mount [-dfpruvw] [-o options] [-t ufs | external_type] special node
$ mount -t msdosfs -o large -m=644 -M=755 /dev/da0s1 /mnt/ester
mount: illegal option -- m
usage: mount [-adflpruvw] [-F fstab] [-o options] [-t ufs | external_type]
       mount [-dfpruvw] special | node
       mount [-dfpruvw] [-o options] [-t ufs | external_type] special node
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2013)

Lose the equal signs too.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2013)

None of the erroneous syntax is in mount(8), so why invent it?


----------



## threaderslash (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks again for the feedback and comments! Here it goes...


```
$ mount -t msdosfs -o large -m 644 -M 755 /dev/da0s1 /mnt/ester
mount: illegal option -- m
```


----------



## kpa (Apr 5, 2013)

Read the manual page once more, it states that:


```
Options that take a value are specified using the -option=value syntax:

      mount -t msdosfs -o -u=fred,-g=wheel /dev/da0s1 /mnt

is equivalent to

      /sbin/mount_msdosfs -u fred -g wheel /dev/da0s1 /mnt
```


----------



## threaderslash (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks @kpa!

I tried your suggestion:

```
# mount -t msdosfs -o -u=ester,-g=wheel /dev/da0s1 /mnt/ester
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0s1: Disk too big, try '-o large' mount option: Invalid argument
```

Unfortunately I couldn't find anything in the manual about 'large'.

Sorry guys... for having to ask some hand.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2013)

-o large is not an option for mount(8), it has to be passed through like the others (untested):
`# mount -t msdosfs -o -o=large,-u=ester,-g=wheel /dev/da0s1 /mnt/ester`


----------



## kpa (Apr 5, 2013)

This should work:

`# mount -t msdosfs -o large,-u=ester,-g=wheel /dev/da0s1 /mnt/ester`

The "extra" options must be a comma separated list but options that don't take arguments can not have a leading dash, confusing enough?


----------



## threaderslash (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot all comments and supporting feedback.

I usually do my best to first try and google all around before asking. On OpenBSD and Linux, I had never such issues about mounting any usb, large or small.

This time the posted suggestion from KPA works like a charm!


----------

